# Volvo



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Went to the dealership today with my brother. He was looking into getting blue tooth installed because of the new law taking effect July 1st. That idea lasted up until the service rep told him it would cost $680.

While we were there we saw a C30 R-design. I gotta tell you the truth, i really like the way that thing looks. The mpg and price made it even more appealing. On a 3 year/12k per year lease i'm looking at $0 down and $350/month. That was without any negotiating. I may be able to get it a bit lower.

Am i crazy for thinking that this is a really cool car? Cool in a sense that it's fun to drive and looks great? The regular C30 doesn't do it for me, but the R-design one does. It's a turbo 5 cylinder. Rarely comes in a manual 6 speed so i'd have to order one. Performance numbers aren't all that. Looking at around 6.5 0-60. It's a four seater coupe. The back seats fit two large adults very comfortably and fold down if needed. Here are some pics. Thoughts?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I was parked next to one the other day. Looks like a cool little car.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

FWD would kill it for me. Would much rather have a Cooper S.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

philippek said:


> FWD would kill it for me. Would much rather have a Cooper S.


It's front wheel drive? Damn it...that DOES suck.



'Cane said:


> I was parked next to one the other day. Looks like a cool little car.


eye catching right?


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

What do those things go for 30k? 


I think dealerships charge twice as much or more for any type of service so it doesn't surprise me he got a quote that high.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Steve645 said:


> It's front wheel drive? Damn it...that DOES suck.
> 
> eye catching right?


Indeed, but the FWD thing is definitely a no go.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

schley said:


> What do those things go for 30k?
> 
> I think dealerships charge twice as much or more for any type of service so it doesn't surprise me he got a quote that high.


Yep, right around 30k.

The blue tooth quote was ridiculous. He's only got a 10 months left on the lease. He went to best buy and bought a head set instead.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

philippek said:


> FWD would kill it for me. Would much rather have a Cooper S.


Why would FWD kill a Volvo but not kill a Cooper?

(the Volvo doesn't do much for me)


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Cliff said:


> Why would FWD kill a Volvo but not kill a Cooper?
> 
> (the Volvo doesn't do much for me)


Full disclosure: Never driven a C30

But I have driven an S40, which I believe is mechanically identical.

Probably should have said 'Volvo's combination of FWD and chassis tuning kills it for me.'

Two FWD cars I don't regret owning: Integra Type-R and Civic Si (stop snickering).

FWD is not always a killer, but it is a huge handicap.

Didn't Volvo promise an AWD C30?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

philippek said:


> Full disclosure: Never driven a C30
> 
> But I have driven an S40, which I believe is mechanically identical.
> 
> ...


No idea. Of course, the trouble with AWD is that it usually adds a few hundred pounds to the car, and the 5 cyl. Volvo motor isn't exactly a beastly powerplant.

And why would I snicker, my next car is likely to be a FWD Golf diesel (but with most of the suspension components from a GTI).


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

saw one of these in a local mall. sharp looking. awd would add weight & $$$, but it's a different animal. the wrx is turbo awd 4cyl boxer, and it's a quick little car, so i'm certain that there would be a buncha goodies to make the volvo go faster. 
it is a different vehicle than even a 1 series, so it would be like comparing rice pudding to pizza. other than being european vehicles, the volvo and bmw are not in the same group. 

i did drive a t5 vehicle, s70 i think, and it was better than i thought it would be. put the t5 in a smaller lighter car, and back it with a manual gearbox, i'd be diggin it. 

drivinfaster


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i personally think that car looks like arse. volvo's are for soccer moms. we'll prolly look at an xc90 as a replacement for our ody, although the mileage numbers are teh sucketh. 

+1 on the integra gsr in red (mine was a 97 and my recollection is that they only came in black, white and red).


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Thought? I don't like the dealership floors.

On the Volvo... it's missing one cylinder.


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

volvo has come a long way since the 240. they don't all look like boxes now (unlike the xb or some other offerings by the big3 :thumbdwn i had a calendar from a local volvo dealership that had pics of their wagon on a track going through one of the turns with 2 wheels saluting. thought it was way cool because i never thought that a volvo could even *do* that!!!:thumbup:
still wouldn't give up my bmw, though. maybe the tucson??

drivinfaster


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> Am i crazy for thinking that this is a really cool car? Cool in a sense that it's fun to drive and looks great? The regular C30 doesn't do it for me, but the R-design one does. It's a turbo 5 cylinder. Rarely comes in a manual 6 speed so i'd have to order one. Performance numbers aren't all that. Looking at around 6.5 0-60. It's a four seater coupe. The back seats fit two large adults very comfortably and fold down if needed. Here are some pics. Thoughts?


Steve, please stop screwing around and get yourself the new 997 S.

You know you want it.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> Steve, please stop screwing around and get yourself the new 997 S.
> 
> You know you want it.


:thumbup: I am about 16 months away from doing the same thing.
-Getz


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

goodkarma said:


> i personally think that car looks like arse. volvo's are for soccer moms.


+1 It looks nice, but lets leave it for our ladies


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

getz said:


> :thumbup: I am about 16 months away from doing the same thing.
> -Getz


I have studied the info/stats out there and can't wait. The increase in hp/torque to 385 and 310 pound-feet sounds sweet.

My lease on the MRoady is up Dec/09 so I'd order one for spring 2010.

From what I've read the PDK seven-speed dual-clutch sequential-manual transmission with launch control sounds interesting, any thoughts?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Double-S said:


> I have studied the info/stats out there and can't wait. The increase in hp/torque to 385 and 310 pound-feet sounds sweet.
> 
> My lease on the MRoady is up Dec/09 so I'd order one for spring 2010.
> 
> From what I've read the PDK seven-speed dual-clutch sequential-manual transmission with launch control sounds interesting, any thoughts?


 My M Coupe lease is up Oct of 09, so pretty close to your timeline. I originally really wanted an R8, but purchasing one looks about as likely as purchasing a live Unicorn. I am a huge fan of the technology behind the dual clutch gear boxes, and have a feeling in most "super" cars, manny trannies will be a thing of the past. It's tough to argue with seamless lightning fast down/up shifts made while keeping both hands on the wheel. I sometimes fear I will miss the satisfaction of rowing my own gears, however, once I see the performance benefits, I am sure they will soon fade.

I am still considering an M3 Coupe with the new DSG as well, it's tough to argue with the massive savings. Something about the Porsche that borders on the supernatural that keeps drawing me back to it however. Any thoughts on the 997 C4S, as the appeal in the R8 is that I may be able to pull it out of the driveway during some snowy northwest days. My house is on 20 acres, and I have a 1/2 mile gravel drive way that I have to keep plowed with a tractor, so the AWD is definetly a benefit (335 xi was amazing, while the M Coupe was garaged for three months).
-Getz


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

We test drove Volvos a while back... they handled/drove like @ss.


----------

